# H. Hottentota questions



## racer 6 (Oct 20, 2009)

first and foremost, what are these things called? what are their common names?

and what conditions do they prefer?

i'd appreciate all the info i can get..or if you ca lead me to a pre-existing thread full of juice.. thanks..


----------



## Michiel (Oct 20, 2009)

they are called H.hottentotta, no common names. 

Keep them warm, between 23-26 Celsius, on sand with some bark, and spray just a corner of the deli cup or enclosure weekly. Give a bottle cap of fresh water each week and they should do fine.

H.hottentotta mainly occurs on the humid plains and savannahs and therefore you need to keep them more humid then other members of the genus.


----------



## rd_07 (Oct 21, 2009)

racer 6 said:


> first and foremost, what are these things called? what are their common names?
> 
> and what conditions do they prefer?
> 
> i'd appreciate all the info i can get..or if you ca lead me to a pre-existing thread full of juice.. thanks..


some people label it as West African ground scorpion or Congo red alligator back
but again, common names are not reliable


----------



## Michiel (Oct 21, 2009)

IMO, common names are useless. 

West African ground scorpion

1. Are their any airscorpions?
2. West Africa is incredibly large
3. There are a lot of species in Africa, all living on the ground

Ergo: this name tells us nothing, zilch, nada, just as Congo alligator back. Nicely made up, but useless.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Oct 21, 2009)

Michiel said:


> IMO, common names are useless.
> 
> West African ground scorpion
> 
> ...


I disagree . I think that common names make it easier for the casual enthusiast to get involved . That could be why there as so many more tarantula keepers then scorpion keepers .  Almost very T has some kind of common name . Don't get me wrong , I don't want to see a Androctonus australis referred to as a a YST or "Yellow Stingy Thing" like the poor P.Murinus and it's unfortunate handle "OBT" . _West African ground scorpion_ just sounds like the kind of name you would see in a pet store . I mean I'm not going to stop referring to my P.imperator as "Emperors"  just because they don't wear crowns or sit on thrones .


----------



## AzJohn (Oct 21, 2009)

BorisTheSpider said:


> I disagree . I think that common names make it easier for the casual enthusiast to get involved . That could be why there as so many more tarantula keepers then scorpion keepers .  Almost very T has some kind of common name . Don't get me wrong , I don't want to see a Androctonus australis referred to as a a YST or "Yellow Stingy Thing" like the poor P.Murinus and it's unfortunate handle "OBT" . _West African ground scorpion_ just sounds like the kind of name you would see in a pet store . I mean I'm not going to stop referring to my P.imperator as "Emperors"  just because they don't wear crowns or sit on thrones .



I have to agree with Michiel. Common names are no good and can only lead to confussion. I'v seen several types of "emperors" being sold at one pet store.


John


----------



## Michiel (Oct 22, 2009)

BorisTheSpider said:


> I disagree . I think that common names make it easier for the casual enthusiast to get involved . That could be why there as so many more tarantula keepers then scorpion keepers .  Almost very T has some kind of common name . Don't get me wrong , I don't want to see a Androctonus australis referred to as a a YST or "Yellow Stingy Thing" like the poor P.Murinus and it's unfortunate handle "OBT" . _West African ground scorpion_ just sounds like the kind of name you would see in a pet store . I mean I'm not going to stop referring to my P.imperator as "Emperors"  just because they don't wear crowns or sit on thrones .



I hear what you are saying, but personally I think it is more important to know what species "we" are talking about, then the influence of common names on the number of hobbyists keeping scorpions.


----------



## racer 6 (Oct 25, 2009)

Michiel said:


> I hear what you are saying, but personally I think it is more important to know what species "we" are talking about, then the influence of common names on the number of hobbyists keeping scorpions.


but i do wish h.hottentotta did have a proper street name.. i mean "hottentotta" feels kinda twisty and mouthy.. unlike "emperors"..


----------



## racer 6 (Oct 25, 2009)

and thanks for the tip.. however i have another question.

i'm confused as to whether h. hottentotta is parthenogenic or not. what's the truth behind this? because i've read posts saying they kept male and female h.hottentotta and such..


----------



## H. laoticus (Oct 25, 2009)

Boris has a point.  It's much easier for people who aren't familiar w/ technical terms and names, especially when you're trying to share your scorpion interests with others who have no clue about them.  Picture someone asking you, "Do you have any pets?" and you answer, "oh, I own a Pandinus imperator, mature adults have a reddish/brown telson and the species in general has a lot of granulation on the pedipalps."  

You can use the less appropriate terms and then elaborate afterward if they're interested in learning more.  Otherwise you come off as a nerdy bug lover, a nerdy bug lover people will not understand (even more) and probably blow off and also lose interest in w/e you're talking about since they can't relate to it at all.

However, it's important to refer to the scientific names during more serious discussions.  Emperor scorpion is much easier to register than Pandinus imperator to the non-scorpion enthusiast.  However, some common names really are useless.

Well, that's what I think


----------



## Michiel (Oct 25, 2009)

racer 6 said:


> and thanks for the tip.. however i have another question.
> 
> i'm confused as to whether h. hottentotta is parthenogenic or not. what's the truth behind this? because i've read posts saying they kept male and female h.hottentotta and such..


There are parthenogenetic populations (i.e. from Mali) and sexual populations. The males of the sexual populations have bulbous chela and the females have slender chela. You cannot see if the female is parthenogenetic, but if she gives birth to a litter of young after she is an adult, you know it is parthenogenetic.


----------



## Michiel (Oct 25, 2009)

H. Laoticus said:


> Boris has a point.  It's much easier for people who aren't familiar w/ technical terms and names, especially when you're trying to share your scorpion interests with others who have no clue about them.  Picture someone asking you, "Do you have any pets?" and you answer, "oh, I own a Pandinus imperator, mature adults have a reddish/brown telson and the species in general has a lot of granulation on the pedipalps."
> 
> You can use the less appropriate terms and then elaborate afterward if they're interested in learning more.  Otherwise you come off as a nerdy bug lover, a nerdy bug lover people will not understand (even more) and probably blow off and also lose interest in w/e you're talking about since they can't relate to it at all.
> 
> ...


Well, if you are talking with people who do not have a clue anyway, what does it matter if you say "emperor" or "Pandinus imperator". And what if you come off as a nerdy bug lover? Do you think you can prevent that by saying, it's an emperor??? You must be young or very popular that you care that much what other people think of you. 

Just use what you prefer and if a scorpion doesn't have a common name, just make one up, just like some breeders/ sellers do.


----------



## H. laoticus (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the personal attacks :clap: 
Back on topic:
I am saying that if you're trying to explain something to a person who isn't as knowledgeable as you are in the subject matter it's helpful to use more common names/terms. People will blow off Pandinus imperator because they don't know what it is, most know it as the emperor scorpion. People will blow off technical terminology as well.  Instead of pedipalps, use claws and then explain that pedipalps is the technical term.
The point is not to create this large gap/distance between you and the learning person.  How can they understand/relate to anything you're saying if you don't stick a few of the more common terms in there?  I'm not saying to Only use just common terms, but to use them in addition.  You can then clarify to the person about the errors in using common terms and enlighten them with the benefits of technical terms.

And of course it'd matter to the person, that's the whole point.  You're trying to get them to understand what you're talking about.  Shoving scientific terms in their faces doesn't go anywhere, they'll just go "yeah, uh huh, uh huh."  They don't have a clue, you're trying to give them one.  Otherwise, what would be the point of it all?  I Just know that when I talk to my friends they all go "Ohhhh" when I use common terminology and then I elaborate w/ technical terms.  A teacher wouldn't be a good one if they didn't take it step by step.  I know that when I was getting into the hobby I felt alienated and confused due to the terminology, I started with common terms and got the hang of things, then advanced my knowledge from there.  Like I said before, some common names really suck, but a few like emperor scorpion or Asian forest scorpion aren't that bad for basic explanations.  Elaboration afterward is the key.
I'd like to add that I respect your opinion and this is my 2 cents.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Oct 26, 2009)

B. jacksoni has several common names.
Rusty Thick Tail
Rusty Red Scorpion
Red Thick Tail

Many names but one Scorpion. Common Names are not very reliable and they can confuse people. Example: A Guy buys a "Emperor Scorpion" but what hes really buying is a "Red Claw Scorpion". He goes to another pet shop and buys another "Emperor Scorpion" but this time he really is buying a Pandinus Cavimanus, not a Pandinus Imperator. He puts the two together.


----------



## H. laoticus (Oct 26, 2009)

DireWolf0384 said:


> B. jacksoni has several common names.
> Rusty Thick Tail
> Rusty Red Scorpion
> Red Thick Tail
> ...


yup, scientific names are definitely a must when dealing with purchases/transactions.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Oct 26, 2009)

I think some of you might have misunderstood the point I was trying to make . I on occasion give "scorpion" talks to local groups . In that cases if I were stand up in front of a group and spout out a bunch of Latin names , people would very quickly lose interest . I wasn't talking about dealing with people hear in the boards or at animal shows . In the case of buying and selling , proper names must be used . I meant that it is easier to get people acclimated to the idea of scorpion keeping when using terms that are easier to understand  . For example , how many of you know what acetylsalicylic acid is ? I guarantee that you have taken it at least a few times . 

 I wasn't trying to say that common names should be used amongst knowledgeable people . Just that it makes it easier for someone to become knowledgeable . Sorta like training wheels .


----------



## Michiel (Oct 26, 2009)

BorisTheSpider said:


> I think some of you might have misunderstood the point I was trying to make . I on occasion give "scorpion" talks to local groups . In that cases if I were stand up in front of a group and spout out a bunch of Latin names , people would very quickly lose interest . I wasn't talking about dealing with people hear in the boards or at animal shows . In the case of buying and selling , proper names must be used . I meant that it is easier to get people acclimated to the idea of scorpion keeping when using terms that are easier to understand  . For example , how many of you know what acetylsalicylic acid is ? I guarantee that you have taken it at least a few times .
> 
> I wasn't trying to say that common names should be used amongst knowledgeable people . Just that it makes it easier for someone to become knowledgeable . Sorta like training wheels .


That would have been handy if you had said that before (doing scorpion talks).  Offcourse, if you are talking to a group only in scientific terms and latin names, you will put them to sleep.


----------



## H. laoticus (Oct 26, 2009)

:wall:


----------



## Michiel (Oct 26, 2009)

What  :wall: ??? Shall I "personally attack" you again??  ;P


----------



## H. laoticus (Oct 26, 2009)

Hmm, I was just wondering...
if you had the opposite view from me then and you called me "young and very popular"...does that mean you're old and very unpopular? hehe ;P 
What's wrong with young and popular? Many consider the US president that  
Well, just glad we're all on the same page.

Edit: not that there's anything wrong w/ being old and very unpopular


----------



## Michiel (Oct 27, 2009)

H. laoticus said:


> Hmm, I was just wondering...
> if you had the opposite view from me then and you called me "young and very popular"...does that mean you're old and very unpopular? hehe ;P
> What's wrong with young and popular? Many consider the US president that
> Well, just glad we're all on the same page.
> ...



 LOL, yeah, well I presumed that, because you seemed to worry about the opinion of others, that you must be young, because in general older people (like me   )don't care that much.


----------



## racer 6 (Oct 28, 2009)

Michiel said:


> LOL, yeah, well I presumed that, because you seemed to worry about the opinion of others, that you must be young, because in general older people (like me   )don't care that much.


wish the older people around me were a lot like you so that they'd get off my back for once about my arachnids..


----------



## rasputin (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Racer, I just posted some valuable info on this thread here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=166653

H.lao, When you've dedicated as much to the field as Michiel you get a bit jaded; I only wish I was able to dedicate as much to this hobby and I'm pretty dedicated. Just take it easy, he doesn't mean so much as to flame you but rather offer a correction - it's all in how you take things.

Michiel, you aren't that old!


----------



## racer 6 (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks rasputin. 

you one of the scorpopedia guys?


----------



## rasputin (Oct 29, 2009)

racer 6 said:


> thanks rasputin.
> 
> you one of the scorpopedia guys?


Yes, yes I am


----------



## racer 6 (Nov 4, 2009)

awesome!


----------



## lester (Nov 4, 2009)

;p ;p ;p ;p ;p


----------



## Selket (Nov 4, 2009)

I am pretty sure that it can be safely stated that you use scientific names or common names depending on your "audience" or who you are talking about scorpions to. Here on the boards sure it's easier for a lot of people to identify what you are talking about if you use scientific names. But in a lot of pet stores or when I talk to my friends, common names are much more useful. (The LPS here can't even get common names correct, let alone trying to get scientific names correct.)

As for wanting H. Hottentota having a "street name" as stated, we should start one for it here on the boards.


----------



## H. laoticus (Nov 5, 2009)

rasputin said:


> Hey Racer, I just posted some valuable info on this thread here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=166653
> 
> H.lao, When you've dedicated as much to the field as Michiel you get a bit jaded; I only wish I was able to dedicate as much to this hobby and I'm pretty dedicated. Just take it easy, he doesn't mean so much as to flame you but rather offer a correction - it's all in how you take things.
> 
> Michiel, you aren't that old!


I don't know what happened or what the "correction" was, but he later agreed to Boris' comment and that was exactly what I was saying lol.  That is why I did this -->  :wall: 
anyways, right on Selket!


----------



## rasputin (Nov 5, 2009)

Selket said:


> I am pretty sure that it can be safely stated that you use scientific names or common names depending on your "audience" or who you are talking about scorpions to. Here on the boards sure it's easier for a lot of people to identify what you are talking about if you use scientific names. But in a lot of pet stores or when I talk to my friends, common names are much more useful. (The LPS here can't even get common names correct, let alone trying to get scientific names correct.)
> 
> As for wanting H. Hottentota having a "street name" as stated, we should start one for it here on the boards.


I, personally, prefer to use scientific names in all conversation because there are so many species without common names and it's easier to describe the scorpion after giving the scientific name then try and say something like "striped devil tail scorpion" for _Vaejovis/Hoffimanus spinigerous_ because I'm still going to have to explain that species to the person(s) in front of me (they look at me cockeyed no matter how I word it unless i'm talking about the ever so common "emperor," then everybody knows that I'm talking about a big ugly scorpion. Conveniently enough, the common and scientific names aren't too far removed). Names like the "deathstalker" for _Leiurus quinquestriatus_ seem fitting because of the LD50/50 rating of the venom, but are not particularly fitting in reality; whereas, scorpions like _Androctonus australis_ has a very fitting common name based on the fact that it's yellow and has a fat tail - hence "yellow fat-tail." Then there's ones that make sense based on the locality where they are most common, like _Centruroides sculpturatus_ which is most notably found in Arizona and is therefore called the "Arizona bark scorpion."In some cases the common name follows the scientific, like _Centruroides vittatus_ for instance; the scientific name means stripped bark scorpion. But other names are not so good, like _Hottentotta judaicus_, which roughly translated means reviled jew scorpion - clearly, that's not what you want to refer to a scorpion as in conversation (Hottentotta is a *Hungarian name, that came from the dutch "hottentot," for a language in Nambia that uses two main syllables "hot" & "tot" but is synonymized with words like "brutish," "vandal," "reviled," and so on - in other words, it's like the word "gay" which means "happy" but is synonymized to refer to anything that is not "good" as being homosexual because of the negative societal view handed down to people of such an influence. Judaicus is Latin <you might not find it in your *new* Latin dictionary though> essentially means "jewish things" or is used to refer to something as being of Hebrew origin). _H. hottentotta_ is going to be a tough one to come up with a good common name for; not impossible but still a tough one.

*Note: not all scientific names are actually Latin as some may think even though a "common name" for "scientific name" is "Latin name." Some aren't even real words, some are characters from stories, and some are just the discoverer's names with some sort of seemingly Latin addition (kinda like spanglish). Just thought it was pertinent at this juncture to add that for anyone that may stumble on this and not be in the know of such information.




H. laoticus said:


> I don't know what happened or what the "correction" was, but he later agreed to Boris' comment and that was exactly what I was saying lol.  That is why I did this -->  :wall:
> anyways, right on Selket!


I see; well then, I digress. Okay, back on topic and progressing the hobby now, thanks.


----------



## racer 6 (Nov 14, 2009)

so why don't we all try and start something here? deciphering scientific names.. then we could all, maybe, agree on something acceptable for the species in question.. i hate hearing tityus meteundus being called peruvian parthogenic scorpion..

i also want to ask about h.hottentotta's molting habit.. can anyone describe it to me so i can watch out for it?


----------

